# Pioneer XDV-P6 - 6 Disk DVD Changer



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Selling my XDV-P6 on eBay. It's factory refurbished but works excellent. I've included all brand new cabling. 


*Pioneer XDV-P6 - 6 Disc DVD Changer/Player Single Din | eBay*



More info on the unit here:


----------

